# Recession Hit Portugal?



## jimmy

Hi Everyone, friends of ours have just returned from the Silver Coast and after chatting to a local Property Management Company owner,they were told of business closure ,estate agents etc ,people really struggling at this time,even heard of a large warehouse thriving near Obidos selling repossed furniture from repossed homes!, any one got any views on this matter,as partner and myself were looking forward to starting a new life out there after we sell our property here,Jimmy


----------



## silvers

The recession is worldwide. There have been people involved here, including a lot of expats who have had to sell their holiday homes. This has been mainly on the Algarve though, prices on the Silver coast have been pretty stable.


----------



## jimmy

silvers said:


> The recession is worldwide. There have been people involved here, including a lot of expats who have had to sell their holiday homes. This has been mainly on the Algarve though, prices on the Silver coast have been pretty stable.


Cheers Silvers ,I knew I could depend on you!


----------



## omostra06

jimmy said:


> Hi Everyone, friends of ours have just returned from the Silver Coast and after chatting to a local Property Management Company owner,they were told of business closure ,estate agents etc ,people really struggling at this time,even heard of a large warehouse thriving near Obidos selling repossed furniture from repossed homes!, any one got any views on this matter,as partner and myself were looking forward to starting a new life out there after we sell our property here,Jimmy


some estate agents are closing but its the ones that dont work much anyway and would probably go out of business even without challenging times, we have just opened an office on the silver coast and we are also advertising for more sales staff, so not all estate agents are having a bad time some are doing well and keeping busy even although globaly we are in difficult times.


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

Hi Omostra06,

Have you now opened an agency in Caldas da Rainha ?

"Can you post the address on here please!


:eyebrows:


----------



## omostra06

sorry, but cant post my company details on here as there is no advertising allowed on the forum, but if anyone happens by our website, the contact info is all on there.


----------

